# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ralleyman - B52 Down?

## Cha0s

Τις τελευταίες ώρες βλέπω συνολικά 5-6mbit traffic από τα λινκς με Painter & Kasihari προς τον Stefano.

Τι έγινε έπεσε το Ralleyman-B52 και περνάνε όλα από εδώ;

Εντωμεταξύ Lagάρει τρελά το chris69-exoticom και σέρνονταί όλοι όσοι είναι πίσω από εκεί  ::

----------


## ted007

απο το πρωι δυστηχως ειναι ετσι .....

το rallyeman - b52 ειναι down 


και απο exoticom .....

...........
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.ted007.awmn [10.38.120.65]
2 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.38.119.121
3 5 ms 4 ms 7 ms 10.38.119.99
4 11 ms 44 ms * gw-panther.pater-familias.awmn [10.38.115.74]
5 13 ms 16 ms 60 ms gw-ifaistos.panther.awmn [10.38.117.74]
6 27 ms 35 ms 64 ms exoticom.ifaistos.awmn [10.18.213.31]
*7 1510 ms 1429 ms 1644 ms ns.chris69.exoticom.awmn [10.40.176.51]*
8 1814 ms 2557 ms 1795 ms 10.18.214.44
9 1714 ms 1559 ms 1186 ms gw-chaos.kasiharis.awmn [10.18.215.241]

----------


## Cha0s

Να που οι εναλλακτικές χρησιμέυουν τελικά  ::  

Κρίμα που παίζει Lag  ::  

Από μένα και κάτω πάντως τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλά:



```
[[email protected] root]# ping www.b52.awmn
PING ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30): icmp_seq=0 ttl=57 time=3.09 ms
64 bytes from ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30): icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=5.78 ms
64 bytes from ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30): icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=5.03 ms
```



```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute www.b52.awmn
traceroute to ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router1 (10.26.35.1)  0.306 ms  0.609 ms  0.743 ms
 2  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  2.505 ms  1.440 ms  0.663 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  2.012 ms  1.091 ms  1.146 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.66)  2.555 ms  6.647 ms  6.158 ms
 5  gw-jkond.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.97)  5.884 ms  7.183 ms  13.679 ms
 6  ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250)  9.401 ms  2.506 ms  6.408 ms
 7  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  8.742 ms  7.858 ms  2.846 ms
```

----------


## Exoticom

atlantida:~# traceroute http://www.b52.awmn
traceroute to ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 ns.chris69.exoticom.awmn (10.40.176.51) 902.325 ms 935.846 ms 645.274 ms
2 10.18.214.44 (10.18.214.44) 695.454 ms 335.564 ms 365.930 ms
3 gw-chaos.kasiharis.awmn (10.18.215.241) 572.817 ms 761.469 ms 705.495 ms
4 gw-router2.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.254) 877.241 ms 738.017 ms 592.112 ms
5 gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250) 1114.131 ms 641.550 ms 727.399 ms
6 gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.66) 660.552 ms 686.841 ms 665.171 ms
7 gw-jkond.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.97) 868.418 ms 842.750 ms 780.016 ms
8 ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250) 890.755 ms 907.478 ms 930.655 ms
9 gw-phillip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203) 935.683 ms 1040.199 ms 1103.199 ms
10 * * *

----------


## B52

Συνηθες φαινομενο τελευταια δεν πεφτει το λινκ αλλα το routing του Χρηστου.
Εχω βαρεθει να περνω τηλ. τον Ifaisto και τα σχετικα αν το δει το ειδε αν δεν το δει δεν με απασχολει καθολου....

----------


## Cha0s

> atlantida:~# traceroute http://www.b52.awmn
> traceroute to ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 ns.chris69.exoticom.awmn (10.40.176.51) 902.325 ms 935.846 ms 645.274 ms
> 2 10.18.214.44 (10.18.214.44) 695.454 ms 335.564 ms 365.930 ms
> 3 gw-chaos.kasiharis.awmn (10.18.215.241) 572.817 ms 761.469 ms 705.495 ms
> 4 gw-router2.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.254) 877.241 ms 738.017 ms 592.112 ms
> 5 gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250) 1114.131 ms 641.550 ms 727.399 ms
> 6 gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.66) 660.552 ms 686.841 ms 665.171 ms
> 7 gw-jkond.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.97) 868.418 ms 842.750 ms 780.016 ms
> ...


Στο τελευταίο hop που είναι ο Τάσος στα trace δεν απαντάει.
Στα pings απαντάει.
Πάντως δεν είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα στα links.

Μανώλη αν μπορείς τσέκαρε το lag στο link με chris69.
Μήπως τελικά είναι αλλού το πρόβλημα και σου lagάρει και αυτό το Link;


Τάσο γενικότερα τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν βλέπω καμία δραστηριότητα προς τα εκεί μέρη.
Ξέρω ότι ο Στέλιος είναι λίγο πνιγμένος αυτό τον καιρό οπότε δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν για τίποτα.

----------


## B52

Το τελευταιο hop εχει firewall γι'αυτο δεν το βλεπεις ... και ειναι ανοιχτες συγκεκριμενες πορτες.....

----------


## paravoid

> Το τελευταιο hop εχει firewall γι'αυτο δεν το βλεπεις ... και ειναι ανοιχτες συγκεκριμενες πορτες.....


Παράκληση: μην βάζετε firewall χωρίς να συμβουλευθείτε κάποιον που να ξέρει.
Δεν κόβουμε ποτέ μα ποτέ όλα τα ICMP. Τα ICMP υπάρχει λόγος που υπάρχουν, δεν είναι για πλάκα.
Κόβοντας τα χάνουμε σημαντικό functionality και δεν κερδίζουμε απολύτως τίποτα (ψέμα: κερδίζουμε μια ψευδή αίσθηση του security, ό,τι χειρότερο).
Αν παρόλαυτα θες να κόψεις τα άσχετα ICMP, βάλε πρώτα ACCEPT τα:
echo-request, echo-reply, destination-unreachable, time-exceeded, fragmentation-needed.

BTW, admins (ή ysam, δεν ξέρω σε ποιο επίπεδο γίνεται το firewalling) στο http://www.awmn(.net) πότε επιτέλους θα βάλετε accept τα παραπάνω...; Ειδικά το fragmentation needed κόβει το Path MTU Discovery και δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε όσους συνδέονται με χαμηλωμένο MTU (με την μεγαλύτερη μάζα τους χρήστες PPPoE).

----------


## B52

```
iptables -A INPUT -s 0/0 -i eth0 -p icmp -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -s 0/0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -s 0/0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -s 0/0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -s 0/0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -s 0/0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -s 0/0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -j ACCEPT
```

Περασα αυτες τις γραμμες στο firewall αλλα δεν πεζει......  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute www.b52.awmn
traceroute to ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router1 (10.26.35.1)  0.316 ms  0.212 ms  0.169 ms
 2  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  0.532 ms  0.464 ms  0.396 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.447 ms  1.065 ms  1.022 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.66)  2.368 ms  4.875 ms  1.381 ms
 5  gw-jkond.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.97)  2.502 ms  1.755 ms  1.543 ms
 6  ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250)  2.375 ms  1.841 ms  2.039 ms
 7  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  2.346 ms  2.070 ms  2.917 ms
 8  *
```

Μπα τα ίδια...

----------


## B52

κατσε βρε θα το φτιαξω μην βιαζεσε....  ::  λιγο RTFM θελει ....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Νόμιζα ότι ρώταγες αν παίζει να το δοκιμάσουμε  ::

----------


## B52

```
iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
```

ουτε αυτο πεζει......

----------


## B52

Καποιος τα φωτα του γιατι οτι εχω δοκιμασει δεν πεζει.....  ::

----------


## B52

```
#iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type any -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p icmp --icmp-type any -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A INPUT -p 50 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A INPUT -p 51 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p 50 -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p 51 -j ACCEPT
```



```
# icmp stuff:
iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type source-quench -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type time-exceeded -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type time-exceeded -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type parameter-problem -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type parameter-problem -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type fragmentation-needed -j ACCEPT
iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p icmp --icmp-type fragmentation-needed -j ACCEPT
```

Ουτε αυτα τα 2 πεζουν σε λιγο θα το σπασω....

----------


## sbolis

> Ουτε αυτα τα 2 πεζουν σε λιγο θα το σπασω....


Μήπως έχεις default DROP και πιάνει πρώτα αυτό;
Πριν κάνεις -A (append - μπαίνει στο τέλος), κάνε πρώτα ένα καθάρισμα
και μετά πέρνα μια-μια τις γραμμές για να δεις που "χτυπάει" (hint: -X, -F)

----------


## koki

Βασικά, δεν ξέρω, έχιε νόημα να κρατάτε αυτό το λινκ έτσι?

Δεν ξέρω, εγώ προσωπικά εκνευρίζομαι που υπάρχει εναλλακτική *πολύ* καλύτερο μέσω cha0s-stefanos, και πηγαίνουν τα μισά δρομολόγια μέσω ralleyman-B52. 

Δεν ξέρω τι θα ήταν πραγματικά καλύτερο, αλλά είναι _αρκετά_ εκνευριστικό. Εγώ όταν κάποιο Link μου περισσότερο πρόβλημα δημιουργεί, προτιμώ να το απενεργοποιώ μέχρι να το φτιάξω.

----------


## B52

> Βασικά, δεν ξέρω, έχιε νόημα να κρατάτε αυτό το λινκ έτσι?
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, εγώ προσωπικά εκνευρίζομαι που υπάρχει εναλλακτική *πολύ* καλύτερο μέσω cha0s-stefanos, και πηγαίνουν τα μισά δρομολόγια μέσω ralleyman-B52. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι θα ήταν πραγματικά καλύτερο, αλλά είναι _αρκετά_ εκνευριστικό. Εγώ όταν κάποιο Link μου περισσότερο πρόβλημα δημιουργεί, προτιμώ να το απενεργοποιώ μέχρι να το φτιάξω.


Jismy δεν μιλαμε για το λινκ αλλα για firewall........ τωρα οτι εχει να κανει με το λινκ δεν ειναι απο τα καλυτερα αλλα περνανε σταθερα 2,5Mbps μια χαρα πεζει, το routing του Xρηστου εχει καποιο προβλημα και πεφτει.

----------


## Cha0s

Ο Χρήστος ένα router δεν έχει;

Τις προάλλες που έπεσε το routing του πως έβγαινε ο Pater Familias και ο Ifaistos;

----------


## B52

Δεν εχω ιδεα.... νομιζω εχει 1.Linux& 1.Mikrotik....

----------


## Cha0s

Anyway, το θέμα δεν είναι τα mbit αλλά το latency που ώρες ώρες είναι αρκετά μεγάλο.

Και στο ralleyman - b52 και στο ralleyman - ifaistos και στο ifaistos - ripper...(στο κάθε link τυχαίνει σε άσχετες φάσεις)

Είναι μία σειρά από links αρκετά σημαντικά για τις εδώ περιοχές.
Τουλάχιστον αν δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια να αναβαθμιστούν ή να διορθωθούν, ας μπει κάποιο routing policy ώστε να είναι backup γραμμές.

Δεν μπορεί για 1Hop επειδή το BGP διαλέγει άλλη διαδρομή να φτάνω στον έναν με 5-6ms και στον άλλον με 300ms.

----------


## B52

Δεν εχω προβλημα να το κοψω αν ειναι προβλημα για το υπολοιπο δυκτιο..

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν λέω να το κόψεις.

Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι τέτοιο σε κανέναν για κανένα λόγο.

Αυτό που λέω και είναι και καλύτερο πιστέυω, είανι να τεθεί ένα routing policy ώστε να επιλέγεται η διαδρομή αυτή αν δεν υπάρχουν άλλες εναλλακτικές (όπως τώρα που crashαρε ο router μου για παράδειγμα).

----------


## Philip

Cah0s +++

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλή ιδέα να κοπή το Link B52- Ralleyman είναι μια πόλη καλή διαδρομή η οποία τόσο καιρό λειτουργούσε τέλεια
Ίσος το μονό που πρέπει είναι να διορθωθεί λιγάκι

----------


## B52

> Cah0s +++
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλή ιδέα να κοπή το Link B52- Ralleyman είναι μια πόλη καλή διαδρομή η οποία τόσο καιρό λειτουργούσε τέλεια
> Ίσος το μονό που πρέπει είναι να διορθωθεί λιγάκι


Mπαααα....δεν βλεπω τον Χρηστο να ασχολειτε, ηδη παρα πολυ καιρο του λεμε μαζι με τον Ηφαιστο να αλλαξει το πιατακι που πεζουμε γιατι απο τι μου λεει ο Στελιος (ifaistos) ειναι κομματακι στραβο..  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Το latency που βλέπεται στα ping και παραπονιέστε έχει ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη σχέση με το traffic που περνάει και δεν πέφτει κάτω από 2 mbit, με το 90% να προέρχεται από Αργυρούπολη και γύρω γύρω.

Μια και τώρε έχετε high speed links και άλλες εξόδους που δεν σας δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, φροντίστε να στείλετε το traffic από εκεί για να βρούμε και εμείς την ησυχία μας.

----------


## ice

/bad mode on 

Ιφαιστος εγραψε υστερα απο πολυ αρκετο . λετε να σημαινει τιποτα ??

/bad mode off 

Παιδες χρειαζομαστε και αλλο ενα λινκ να παρακαμψουμε το ralleyman-b52 για να μην επιβαρυνετε τρελα το λινκ ifaistos - ralleyman

----------


## Cha0s

> Το latency που βλέπεται στα ping και παραπονιέστε έχει ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη σχέση με το traffic που περνάει και δεν πέφτει κάτω από 2 mbit, με το 90% να προέρχεται από Αργυρούπολη και γύρω γύρω.
> 
> Μια και τώρε έχετε high speed links και άλλες εξόδους που δεν σας δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, φροντίστε να στείλετε το traffic από εκεί για να βρούμε και εμείς την ησυχία μας.


Στέλιο όταν είχα link με την κόκι που ήταν άψογο από όλες τις πλευρές με 5Mbit traffic δεν περναγε τα 60-70ms το latency.

Άρα για να χτυπάνε 300άρια με 2 και 2.5mbit που αναφέρετε μάλλον για προβληματικά Links Μου κάνουν.

Εδώ με τον painter που παίζει οριακά το Link με 2mbit traffic έχει max 30ms latency.

----------


## Ifaistos

Επειδή βαρέθηκα να ακούω για τα δικά μας "προβληματικά" link όταν τα υπόλοιπα είναι "άψογα", τώρα που έχετε εναλλακτικές, φροντίστε να στέλνετε το trafic από εκεί.

Το πόσο "αψογα" είναι τα υπόλοιπα το διαπίστωσαμε προχτές με τον belibem.

Όταν δεν "ξεκολώνουνε" το link στο leeching,δεν πέφτουν πάνω στο ίδιο κανάλι για τα "πειράματα",δεν συνδέονται στα bb-link γιατί η όμνι δεν τους κάνει, δεν μας σκίζει κανά in-out of band G (και αυτό για "πειράματα") τα link δουλέυουν μια χαρά.

Εγώ πάντως δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ άλλο για να κατεβάζει ο Χ client τις τσόντες πιο γρήγορα...

Over and Out...

----------


## Cha0s

Καταρχήν μην εκνευρίζεσαι!
Συζήτηση κάνουμε για να κερδίσουμε όλοι από αυτήν!




> Επειδή βαρέθηκα να ακούω για τα δικά μας "προβληματικά" link όταν τα υπόλοιπα είναι "άψογα", τώρα που έχετε εναλλακτικές, φροντίστε να στέλνετε το trafic από εκεί.


Σκέψου για πόσους μήνες το ακούγαμε συνέχεια αυτό επί εποχής OSPF που σου κόλαγε επειδή ήταν τραμπάλα εδώ τα πράγματα!
Δεν είπαμε δεν ασχολούμαστε άλλο. Προσπαθούμε να τα βελτιώσουμε.




> Το πόσο "αψογα" είναι τα υπόλοιπα το διαπίστωσαμε προχτές με τον belibem.
> 
> Όταν δεν "ξεκολώνουνε" το link στο leeching,δεν πέφτουν πάνω στο ίδιο κανάλι για τα "πειράματα",δεν συνδέονται στα bb-link γιατί η όμνι δεν τους κάνει, δεν μας σκίζει κανά in-out of band G (και αυτό για "πειράματα") τα link δουλέυουν μια χαρά.


Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται από εκεί γιατί ποτέ δεν έχω φτάσει σωστά μέχρι εκεί ώστε να ξέρω ποιος έχει πρόβλημα.





> Εγώ πάντως δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ άλλο για να κατεβάζει ο Χ client τις τσόντες πιο γρήγορα...


Σεβαστή η άποψη σου.
Δεν υπάρχουν όμως μόνο τσοντάκιδες.
Γιατί να πάρει η μπάλα και αυτούς που θέλουν να μιλήσουν στο voip με το φιλαράκι τους;
Γιατί να μην μπορεί να παίξει ο άλλος CS όταν βλέπει ότι στο irc γίνεται πανικός με καμιά 20άρα άτομα να παίζουν και αυτός τους κοιτάει σαν χάνος επειδή για παράδειγμα εσύ λες δεν ασχολείσε επειδή ο άλλος κατεβάζει τσόντες;


Και κάτι άλλο.
Γιατί κάνουμε αυτόν τον διαχωρισμό συνέχεια;
Εμείς και εσείς και αυτοί;
Αν θέλουμε να λέμε ότι ανήκουμε στα ΝΠ σαν υποομάδα του δικτύου τότε δεν πρέπει να χωριζόμαστε σε μικρότερες ομάδες μεταξύ μας.
Δυστυχώς γίνεται όμως αυτό γιατί κάποιοι απλά υπάρχουν σαν nodes στον χάρτη χωρίς καμία παρουσία.
Ε αυτό δυστυχώς δημιουργεί προβλήματα.

----------


## koki

Πω πω βρε αδερφέ μου με τα προσωπικά!

Links είναι, LIINKS, ούτε μάνα ούτε πατέρας... 
Αλλά και αδερφή να ήταν, εδώ μιλάμε για το πώς θα τα βελτιώσουμε στο σύνολο, όχι για το πώς θα μειώσουμε τον Χ ή τον Υ.

Τraffic δε σημαίνει latency, 
αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο σε κακοστημένα ή σε κάθε περίπτωση χρήζοντα βελτίωσης links. Στην παρούσα φάση, λόγω κακοτοπιών έχω μόνο ένα Link, με τον Painter, δοκίμασα να leech-άρω αρκετά, για να δω τι Pings θα έχουμε. Το αποτέλεσμα: http://www.koko.awmn/3mbits_7ms.PNG και το Link αυτό δεν είναι το βέλτιστο δυνατό μεταξύ μας. Και αντίστοιχα ήταν και με τον cha0s, πού ήταν πιο μακριά. Δεν δείχνω κάτι δικό μου για να το παίξω δον γαμάω [(c) vegos] αλλά γιατί αυτός είναι εκ των πραγματων ο δειγματικός μου χώρος.
Μάλιστα πιο αρμόδιο παράδειγμα θα ήταν το mew-alasondro, λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης. Γιατί, traffic περνάει *πολύ*, ειδικά όταν παίζει και η έξοδος dsfak-thanasis-koki. Για latency δεν το κάνω καν θέμα, αν και δεν μιλάμε για το παραδοσιακό μέχρι πρότινος awmn setup ενός Link, if you know what i mean.

----------


## B52

Παλι down ειναι το λινκ με τον Χρηστο....... επεσε το routing γυρω στις 3:30.....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τώρα που είμαι και εγώ down λογικά δεν βγαίνουν από πουθενά τώρα.

Καλή φάση  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ιφαιστος εγραψε υστερα απο πολυ αρκετο . λετε να σημαινει τιποτα ??


Είχε εξαφανισθεί γιατί δεν είχε εισπράξει τα χρήματα του αλφαβηταριού και ντρεπόταν να εμφανισθεί στο φόρουμ.

Τώρα τα εισέπραξε και ψάχνει τον Κλαδάκη να του τα καταθέσει, οπότε δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

Μπράβο Στέλιο. Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

----------


## Philip

Βλέπω και το link με ralyeman έφτιαξε η έτυχε τώρα να είναι οκ?


```
C:\WINDOWS>tracert 10.18.213.66

Tracing route to ns.ifaistos.awmn [10.18.213.66]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     5 ms  gw-panther-b52.awmn [10.38.117.81]
  5     7 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.38.117.74
  6    12 ms    18 ms     4 ms  ns.ifaistos.awmn [10.18.213.66]

Trace complete.
```

 ::  Βλέπω και το link με ralyeman έφτιαξε η έτυχε τώρα να είναι οκ?
Όχι τίποτα άλλοo αλλά θα μιλάω και με τον Στέλιο  ::  Voip  ::

----------


## B52

Οπως εχω γραψει και πιο πανω το λινκ δεν εχει προβλημα το routing του κανει κολπα.......  ::

----------


## koki

loss από ρούτινγκ?

----------


## koki

```
mtr -c 50 -r www.spirosco.awmn
HOST: kounavi                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. router.koko.awmn              0.0%    50    0.3   0.3   0.2   1.2   0.2
  2. gw-koko.painter.awmn          0.0%    50    2.6   3.9   2.5  26.6   4.0
  3. 10.20.216.1                   0.0%    50    5.2   7.9   4.3  45.3   7.0
  4. 10.20.216.243                 8.0%    50   27.1  84.9   7.4 820.8 149.2
  5. gw-panther.ifaistos.awmn     22.0%    50  294.2 400.5  12.1 980.9 273.4
  6. 10.38.117.84                 22.0%    50  219.5 413.8  12.1 1066. 267.7
  7. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn         28.0%    50  174.3 369.1  29.3 958.6 248.1
  8. www.spirosco.awmn            20.0%    50  178.3 433.1  22.0 1053. 287.9
```

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε....

(τα "ακατονόμαστα" hops είναι 1.κοκο 2. painter 3. ripper 4. ifaistos 5. ralleyman 6. b52 7,8. spirosco εάν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## koki

Και κάποια άλλα ενδιαφέρονται στατιστικά...





```
mtr -c 50 -r www.awmn
HOST: kounavi                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. router.koko.awmn              0.0%    50    0.5   0.3   0.2   0.7   0.1
  2. gw-koko.painter.awmn          0.0%    50    2.8   4.1   2.5  20.0   3.8
  3. 10.20.216.1                   0.0%    50    8.9   8.4   4.2  54.0   8.4
  4. 10.20.216.243                 2.0%    50  119.2  69.2   7.1 336.5  67.0
  5. gw-panther.ifaistos.awmn     28.0%    50  408.0 437.9  26.4 1102. 282.4
  6. 10.38.117.84                 34.0%    50  476.3 453.7  20.1 834.8 220.5
  7. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn         26.0%    50  389.7 437.9  20.1 936.3 251.5
  8. gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn  30.0%    50  852.3 470.1  21.9 1089. 289.6
  9. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn     20.0%    50  524.7 469.4  15.5 1002. 259.4
 10. gw1.ysam2.awmn               32.0%    50  443.4 459.6  22.8 917.9 228.0
 11. www.awmn                     36.0%    50  523.0 452.4  18.2 1042. 251.7
```



```
 mtr -c 50 -r ns.dimitris.awmn
HOST: kounavi                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. router.koko.awmn              0.0%    50    0.2   0.3   0.2   0.8   0.1
  2. gw-koko.painter.awmn          0.0%    50    8.1   3.4   2.5   9.4   1.5
  3. gw-painter.cha0s.awmn         0.0%    50  155.1  75.9   5.1 384.0  90.6
  4. gw-router2.cha0s.awmn         0.0%    50   35.6  61.1   5.1 276.2  74.4
  5. gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn        0.0%    50    6.0  59.0   5.7 215.2  64.4
  6. gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn        0.0%    50   61.9  56.2   6.1 301.0  72.0
  7. gw-jkond.philip633.awmn       0.0%    50   93.9  61.5   6.5 221.3  60.1
  8. dimitris.awmn                 0.0%    50   32.1  57.1   7.6 302.3  74.9
```

(το cha0s-painter βγάζει δοντάκια αυτές τις μέρες, παρ'όλα αυτά...)

Και από του cha0s:


```
 mtr -c 50 -r www.awmn
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
router2                                   0%    50   50    0.52    0.60    0.76
stefanos.gw                               0%    50   50    0.95    1.07    2.63
gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn                    0%    50   50    1.25    1.95    6.19
gw-jkond.philip633.awmn                   0%    50   50    1.56    2.08    7.15
ns2.philip633.awmn                        0%    50   50    1.65    2.58   10.40
gw-philip633.b52.awmn                     0%    50   50    1.92    2.71    6.60
ns2.b52.awmn                              0%    50   50    2.02    3.29   18.14
gw-b52.spirosco.awmn                      0%    50   50    2.26    4.13   12.51
gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn               0%    50   50    2.57    4.84   11.70
10.34.61.187                              0%    50   50    3.17    5.54   13.64
gw1.ysam2.awmn                            0%    50   50    3.76    6.47   23.35
www.awmn                                  0%    50   50    3.41    6.00   16.07
```


Eλπίζω να αποσαφηνίζονται μερικές πραγματικότητες  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

με το traffic κλειστό

Ifaistos:~# mtr -c 50 -r http://www.awmn
HOST: Ifaistos Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. gw-panther.ifaistos.awmn 0.0% 50 2.9 3.2 2.4 7.4 1.1
2. 10.38.117.84 0.0% 50 4.0 4.5 3.6 8.6 0.9
3. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn 0.0% 50 4.1 5.5 3.8 11.2 1.5
4. gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn 0.0% 50 5.3 6.0 4.4 8.9 1.3
5. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn 0.0% 50 5.1 7.6 5.1 14.0 2.3
6. gw1.ysam2.awmn 0.0% 50 6.6 8.5 5.2 12.2 1.9
7. http://www.awmn 0.0% 50 6.9 8.0 5.0 13.3 1.8
Ifaistos:~#


με τους βάρβαρους να περνάνε (2 με 2.5 mbit traffic)

HOST: Ifaistos Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. gw-panther.ifaistos.awmn 0.0% 50 5.4 5.6 2.8 22.7 3.1
2. 10.38.117.84 0.0% 50 234.8 206.7 4.4 304.2 79.6
3. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn 0.0% 50 260.5 213.4 4.6 318.6 82.7
4. gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn 0.0% 50 253.4 214.9 4.5 350.4 79.0
5. gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn 0.0% 50 268.4 217.0 15.2 335.5 83.0
6. gw1.ysam2.awmn 0.0% 50 238.9 220.4 18.7 344.5 79.1
7. http://www.awmn 2.0% 50 246.1 215.4 6.2 376.8 84.5


Συμπέρασμα ????

----------


## Cha0s

Αν εξερέσεις το trace με τον painter που υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις κάρτες που προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε (ανεβάζουν latency με μικρό traffic), ότι trace έχει αναφερθεί από μένα και κάτω ήταν όλα με 2-6Mbit traffic.

Άρα από εδώ υπάρχουν πιο βάρβαροι ακόμα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Και για του λόγου το αληθές,

Με 1.2mbit traffic αυτή την στιγμή:



```
[[email protected] root]# ping painter.gw
PING painter.gw (10.20.217.193) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.736 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=79.1 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.41 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.773 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=3.96 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=31.7 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=1.96 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=46.2 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=131 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=1.52 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.763 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=0.748 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=13 ttl=64 time=1.83 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=14 ttl=64 time=0.763 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=15 ttl=64 time=9.50 ms
64 bytes from painter.gw (10.20.217.193): icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=0.775 ms
```

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις κάρτες που αλλάξαμε πρόσφατα με τον Στέφανο και έχει ασταθή pings...

Και επειδή τα νούμερα είναι ύποπτα, παίζουμε σε b στο κανάλι 3 με 2 CM9 στα 11mbit.  ::

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to gw-cha0s.painter.awmn [10.20.217.193]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.jkond.awmn [10.17.121.100]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.83.251.68]
  5     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
  6     2 ms    16 ms     1 ms  gw-router1.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.253]
  7    41 ms     6 ms     3 ms  gw-cha0s.painter.awmn [10.20.217.193]

Trace complete.
```

Καλημέρα Cha0s 
Mα καλά τι χάλια είναι αυτά?

----------


## Cha0s

Το link με τον sinonick τις τελευταίες 2 ώρες έχει 2mbit traffic.
Παίζει σε b στο κανάλι 11 με 2 κλασσικές Netgear.

Γιατί δεν έχει packet loss και pings στα ύψη;


Δηλαδή και εγώ και η κόκι που έχουμε παραθέσει τέτοια παραδείγματα είμστε η εξέρεση, και ο κανόνας είναι με 2-2.5mbit είναι όλοι βάρβαροι και έχουμε latency/packet loss;

----------


## Ifaistos

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά 

To Rallyeman-B52 δεν σηκώνει παραπάνω traffic από το 2,5 με 3 mbit.
Όποτε πάει πάνω από αυτό το όριο, αρχίζουν τα "περίεργα".

Εφόσον έχετε πιο γρήγορες έναλακτικές στείλτε το traffic σας από εκεί, με το bgp είναι αρκετά εύκολο πλέον.
Υπάρχει και η λύση του να πάτε στον Rallyeman και να τον "ψήσετε" να πάει σε "high speed"... 

Έχετε επιλογές πλέον  ::  

Απλά παρακαλώ να μην μας "ζαλίζετε" όταν πέφτει κανά λινκ από τα "γρήγορα" και πρέπει να έρθετε από τα "παρακατιανά" τα δικά μας και σας κακοφαίνοντε το ping.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ δεν χαρακτήρισα κανένα λινκ και κόμβο παρακατιανό  ::  

Όλα χρήσιμα είναι και γιαυτό όταν είπε ο Τάσος να το κόψει το λινκ δεν του είπαμε ναι.  ::

----------


## mezger

> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά 
> 
> To Rallyeman-B52 δεν σηκώνει παραπάνω traffic από το 2,5 με 3 mbit.
> Όποτε πάει πάνω από αυτό το όριο, αρχίζουν τα "περίεργα".


Με δεδομενο το παραπανω, η λυση ειναι α) να βαλετε traffic shaping με πραγματικο οριο και β) να ρυθμισετε εσεις το BGP για να βλεπει τη διαδρομη ως λιγοτερο συμφερουσα. 

Για το bgp, αν δεν θελεις να ασχοληθεις, στειλε μου το config σου και θα το μαγειρεψουμε καταλληλα (να κανουμε αλχημειες ολοι οι υπολοιποι προσπαθωντας να χειραγωγησουμε το δικο σου traffic ειναι πολυ ασυμφορο). Με το traffic shaping δεν μπορω να βοηθησω, δεν εχεις κι εσυ ενα σωστο λειτουργικο  :: 

Προπαντως ψυχραιμια, μην ξεχνατε οτι ειμαστε ολοι μια ωραια ατμοσφαιρα  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Τα παιδιά πρέπει να κάνουν τις αλλαγές στο bgp ώστε να στέλνουν το τοπικό τους traffic από άλλη διαδρομή.

Traffic shaping υπάρχει και είναι ρυθμισμένο σε πραγματικές καταστάσεις άλλο ως γνωστόν βασικά ρυθμίζεις τι στέλνεις εσύ και όχι τι σου στέλνουν οι άλλοι...

Αν σκεφτείς ότι ο Rallyeman έχει 6-7 πελάτες (μπορεί και παραπάνω), άλλους τόσους έχω εγώ, επίσης υπάρχει το traffic από nakis,ice,πελάτες ice,εσένα και τον pzach καθώς και ότι έρχεται από Αργυρούπολη και γύρω περιοχές, τα 3 mbit δεν φτάνουν και υπάρχουν πάντα "παραπονούμενοι"

Απλά παρατήρησα ότι όσο έχουν link και φεύγουν από αλλού δεν τρέχει...κάστανο, μόλις χάσουν αυτά τα link αρχίζουν... τα post  ::  

Συμπέρασμα...
Ας ρυθμίσουν τις διαδρομές τους ώστε το b52 - rallyeman να είναι backup.

----------


## mezger

Στελιο εισαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ οτι αν αφαιρεσουμε την Αργυρουπολη απο το link σας, το traffic θα πεσει ως δια μαγειας κατω απο 3 Mbit? Σκεψου οτι σε λιγο θα λειτουργησουν παλι 1 ή και 2 εξοδοι απο εμας εδω πανω, και η πολυπλοκοτητα της λυσης που προτεινεις θα αυξηθει κατακορυφα. Το πιο απλο ειναι να δωσουμε ενα αναλογο βαρος στο link σας, ωστε να ειναι για εσενα κυριο και για τους υπολοιπους backup.

----------


## koki

Kατ'αρχάς στην παρούσα φάση ΕΧΟΥΜΕ άλλη εναλλακτική. Μάλιστα έχουμε παραπάνω της μίας. 
Όπως είδες τα μισά πάνε μέσω cha0s. 
Δυστυχώς τα άλλα μισά δεν πάνε. 

Και δεν "σας ζαλίζουμε" όποτε "μας συμφέρει". Εκτός αν οποιαδήποτε νύξη για βελτίωση του δικτύου προς το πιο παγωμένο και από την Αρκτική <ifaistos-ralley-b52> είναι πρόβλημα. 

Και ο Θανάσης όταν έχει πρόβλημα, του το λέμε (απλά λόγω ευκολότερης real time επικονωνίας και μεγαλύτερης δεκτικότητας στις παρατηρήσεις, δεν γίνεται μέσω του φόρουμ). Δεν είναι τώρα κατάσταση να τα παίρνουμε προσωπικά κάθε φορά. Ε τι να κάνουμε, τα νουμερα μιλάνε. Λυπάμαι που είναι τα δικά σας Links και όχι τα δικά μου που τα παίρνω λιγότερο βαρέως, αλλά έτσι είναι. 

Οι "Βάρβαροι", ε φυσικά, όταν περνάνει 35 ανθρώποι από ένα Link, και μηδαμινό traffic να κάνει ο καθένας, λογικό είναι να χρειάζεται μια αξιοπιστία σε αυτό. Και επίσης δε θέλεις να βγάλουμε τους clients μας έξω να τους μετρήσουμε  ::   ::  γιατί όσους και να έχει ο Painter, πλέον το δίδυμο Ifaistos-AP, Panther-AP μας τρώει αβασάνιστα. 
Ούτε μπορεί να είναι απάντηση για ΟΛΑ ότι "ε τι μιλάτε εσείς μας τρώτε τις γραμμές" ....

Τεσπά, δεν έχει νόημα.

Εμ κερατάς εμ ζημιωμένος το έλεγε ο παππούς μου :>  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Και ο Θανάσης όταν έχει πρόβλημα, του το λέμε (απλά λόγω ευκολότερης real time επικονωνίας και μεγαλύτερης δεκτικότητας στις παρατηρήσεις, δεν γίνεται μέσω του φόρουμ).


Μάλλον λάθος τρόπο διάλεξες να κάνεις παρατηρήσεις και να βγάζεις "συμπεράσματα¨.

Αντί να παραπονιέσαι για τα ping φρόντισε να φτιάξεις το BGP ώστε να πηγαίνεις από εκεί που θέλεις και να μην πετάς το μπαλάκι αλλού.

Το traffic δεν το δημιουργώ εγώ και σίγουρα από τεχνικής άποψης δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο να κάνουμε εκτός από το να γυρίσουν τα "παγωμένα" link σε Α, για να σας "εξυπηρετίσουμε"

Από τα 3 mbit traffic του Rallyeman - B52 τα 2,5 είναι download (τράβηγμα) και τα υπόλοιπα upload...
και το 95% του traffic είναι p2p και download... ούτε voip, ούτε τιποτα άλλο.

Όσο για τα "παγωμένα" link, συγνώμη που βάζουμε τη δουλειά μας μπροστά από το λιτσάρισμα και το CS αλλά βλέπεις στο τέλος του μήνα τα καλά ping δεν πληρώνουν λογαριασμούς...

----------


## Cha0s

Στέλιο καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχεις χρόνο και ούτε σου έβαλε κανείς το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό!

Εξάλλου ήδη ο mezger (ξεχνάω και το μικρό του  ::  ) προσφέρθηκε να κάνει την 'βρωμοδουλειά' με το BGP  ::  

Τι είναι προτιμότερο (αντικειμενικά δες το) να ρυθμιστούν 15 routers για το α αποτέλεσμα ή να ρυθμιστούν 2-3 routers για να έχουμε πάλι το α αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## Ifaistos

¨Οταν βλέπεις ένα post σε ξεχασμένο thread για να αποδείξει κάποιος ότι είχε "δίκιο" μετά 10 ημέρες... δεν αφήνει και πολλά περιθώρια για συννενόηση...

Βέβαια ήταν μια καλή υπενθύμηση (σε εμένα) να μην ασχολούμε με το forum, μια και υπάρχουν πολλοί καλύτεροι τρόποι να σπαταλήσω την ώρα μου.

Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει τίποτα ο mezger και ούτε να αλλάξετε 15 κόμβους  ::  .

Πηγαίνετε στον router του Painter και προσθέστε τόσα hops, όσα χρειάζονται για να πηγαίνετε στον Β52 από το interface με εσένα και όχι του ripper.
Φροντίστε να κάνει το ίδιο και ο b52 για να μην έχετε άλλο path στις απαντησεις.

Με το θέμα ασχολήθηκα ήδη αρκετά και δεν πρόκειται να ξανα-ασχοληθώ.

----------


## Cha0s

Με την απάντηση σου τώρα ποιος δεν αφήνει περιθώρια για συννενόηση;  ::

----------


## B52

Να μιλησω και εγω ?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ε και δεν μιλάς  :: 

Όλοι είπαμε την χαζομάρα μας έτσι και αλλιώς  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Kανονιστε εκει οι εραστες νοτιων προαστιων με τον Ralleyman να πατε να το φτιαξουμε αυτο το ^&%#&$* λινκ....  ::

----------


## koki

1) Οι διαπιστώσεις μου είχαν να κάνουν με links, εσύ απαντάς σχετικά με "εμένα". Δεν το βρίσκω ευγενικό. 
2) Δεν το κάνω για να στην πω προσωπικά, αν τυχαίνει και τα άτυχα Links σου ανήκουν, δεν έχει να κάνει. 
Σε όλους γκρινιάζω όταν δεν πάει καλά, και 24/7. Το 10 μέρες μετά ήταν τυχαίο και θα έπρεπε να τοξ έρεις, μετά από τόση γκρίνα που είχες φάει όσο είχαμε Link. Μάρτυρές μου όλα τα Ν.Π. 

Εγώ δε θα το ξαναθίξω, όχι γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζει να το θίγεις, αλλά γιατί από ό,τι βλέπω συνεχίζει το βιολί με το να παίρνουμε τα links προσωπικά, και ταυτόχρονα από ουσία, τίποτα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον exoticom;

Εδώ και κανά μισάωρο γίνεται το εξής:




```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute ifaistos.ns.awmn
traceroute to ifaistos.ns.awmn (10.18.213.66), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.1)  0.325 ms  0.243 ms  0.167 ms
 2  gw-router2 (10.26.35.254)  0.613 ms  0.465 ms  0.401 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  1.818 ms  1.408 ms  2.468 ms
 4  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.66)  2.213 ms  2.038 ms  1.929 ms
 5  gw-jkond.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.97)  2.590 ms  2.212 ms  2.089 ms
 6  ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250)  2.833 ms  2.395 ms  2.224 ms
 7  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  2.797 ms  10.707 ms  2.762 ms
 8  ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.82)  7.288 ms  2.979 ms  2.914 ms
 9  10.38.117.81 (10.38.117.81)  10.541 ms  4.934 ms  4.208 ms
10  10.38.117.74 (10.38.117.74)  8.051 ms  27.147 ms  11.450 ms
11  ns.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.66)  9.717 ms  7.235 ms  26.830 ms
```

Και μετά από λίγο 



```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute ifaistos.ns.awmn
traceroute to ifaistos.ns.awmn (10.18.213.66), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.1)  0.309 ms  0.224 ms  0.155 ms
 2  gw-kasiharis.chaos.awmn (10.18.215.242)  2.479 ms  2.482 ms  2.645 ms
 3  10.18.214.42 (10.18.214.42)  4.930 ms  5.934 ms  4.147 ms
 4  * *
```

Και κολάει...

Πηγαινοέρχονται τα routes συνέχεια μία από την μία, μία από την άλλη...

Πάντως όταν πάει τον κύκλο έχει πολύ καλούς χρόνους το raleyman-b52!
Φτιάχτηκε κάτι ή απλά δεν έχει traffic;

----------


## Ifaistos

> Από τα 3 mbit traffic του Rallyeman - B52 τα 2,5 είναι download (τράβηγμα) και τα υπόλοιπα upload...


Τhat's why...

----------


## Cha0s

Γιαυτό κόλαγε ο exoticom;  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Το μηχάνημα με microtic του Rallyeman "παρέδωσε πνεύμα". stop
Επισκευές βρίσκονται εν εξελίξη. stop

----------


## papashark

τα θερμά και ειλικρηνή συλλυπητύρια μας. Στοπ

----------


## Cha0s

Ελπίζω να αντέξω το traffic τώρα που όλα έρχονται από εδώ. Stop.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Aν κουραστείς και ιδρώσεις (από την δρομολόγηση του traffic) πες μου να σου στείλω φανελάκι να αλλάξεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ελπίζω να μην είναι μάυρο όμως και με βαράει ο ήλιος γιατί θα σκάσω.
Στοπ.

Πέρα από την πλάκα τώρα, φάνηκε τώρα που εξυπηρετεί το cha0s-kasiharis-chris69-exoticom που πάντα κάθεται λόγω hops.

Καθαρά backup  ::  


Και να μην ξεχνίομαστε. Stop.

----------


## Ifaistos

Το link επανήλθε εχτές το βράδυ stop

Τα φανελάκια θα είναι άσπρα, με ράντα, για να μην ιδρώνεις και θα ξεχωρίζεις στην ταράτσα ώστε να μην δυσκολέψεις την ΕΕΤΤ από το να σε βρει stop


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Συγχαρητήρια για την άμεση αποκατάσταση του router. Στοπ.

Δεν παίρνω κανένα route από εσάς όμως. Στοπ  ::   ::  


Θα μου δώσεις και καπελάκι για τον ήλιο;  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Έχει πέσει και ripper και ο exoticom stop  ::  

Καπελάκι ultra new tech με ανεμιστήρα και φωτοβολταικό να μην αλλάζεις και μπαταρίες stop 
Θα έχει και ledakia για το βράδυ μια και είσαι κοντά στο αεροδρόμιο stop

----------


## Rallyeman

Ζητειται σταθερο και γρηγορο link ν αντικαταστησει το rallyeman-b52. Κατα προτιμηση @. Ο προς εγκατασταση εξοπλισμος περιλαμβανει πιατο του 1μ με το αντιστοιχο feeder...

----------


## acoul

Το έχεις δει αυτό?

----------


## mojiro

ο κομβος K_Raflas #4692 ειναι ετοιμος για ενα τετοιο λινκ, εχει ηδη
backbone link με τον κομβο xrisoula #4371, και σε βλεπει απο οσο
ξερω μια χαρα. ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ενδιαφερονται για λινκ.

----------


## Ifaistos

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τελικά όλα τα link από την περιοχή θα καταλήγουν στο ίδιο σημείο... (Philip, Philip II, B52) κλπ
Καλό θα ήταν αν βγει νεό link να βγει προς το κέντρο, (Ακρόπολη, Λυκαβυτός) ή βορεια/βορειο-ανατολικά

----------


## ice

Ελπιζω να βοηθησω απο το Σαββατοκυριακο . 

Εξοδος προς katsaro_m or tompap1 (ο οποιος καταληγει και αυτος θα καταληγει στον katsaro_m)

----------


## costas43gr

Υπομονη καποιοα στιγμη θα βγει κατι καλο απο εδω προς κεντρο.  ::  
Οι δοκιμες εδωσαν καλα αποτελεσματα με τον tompap1.

----------

